# Concealed Carry Ammo Brand?



## Jim

What brand of ammo are you using for concealed Carry? What do you trust? I would like to buy a box or two to test which ones play well with my pistols. Right now I am carrying Winchester White box because that is all I have left.


----------



## mikejames

I carry either Federal Hydra Shok or Speer Godl Dot. Never had a jam or issue with either one.


----------



## Bailey Boat

Ditto both of those. Just find what works consistantly in your guns and gives acceptable accuracy. In 357 I carry Hydra Shoks and in 45 I carry Gold dots.....


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

For self defense I use "Critical Defense"


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Another for Gold Dots


----------



## wasilvers

The speer seem to feed well in mine, so that's what is currently in it. Have some critical defense in one mag, but the hollowpoint edge seemed rough and would catch when cycled by hand.


----------



## mikejames

wasilvers said:


> The speer seem to feed well in mine, so that's what is currently in it. Have some critical defense in one mag, but the hollowpoint edge seemed rough and would catch when cycled by hand.



I believe the Critical Defense does the same in my XD40. Not sure because I got rid of them when it happened, don't want to carry it for self defense if they are going to cause a jam all the time.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Winchester Leo rounds


----------



## ohiolunker

I've used Hydra Shoks & Critical Defense both in a CW40 and both have cycled fine.


----------



## just_fishing

I reload for my concealed carry because its to expensive otherwise and I use hornady XTP


----------



## lovedr79

Hydro shock and gold dot.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Winchester Ranger T-Series

Near identical to the old Black Talon, just without the black coating. Wicked stuff.


----------



## Kam357

Reload My Own but Factory dont lay nicely comming out of a .44 Mag I like My wrists to Much normaly Use Hornity bullets


----------



## PGRChaplain

+1 for Critical Defense. Shoot the ammo you carry to make sure everything functions properly.


----------



## stevesecotec02

I carry winchester ranger t in my 45 and speer gold dot in my 357.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Open carry!!!! Don't make yourself look like a victim.


----------



## GTS225

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335049#p335049 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Yesterday, 09:40[/url]"]Open carry!!!! Don't make yourself look like a victim.


*********************************************************

You're right! Make yourself look like the first target.

Roger


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335118#p335118 said:


> GTS225 » November 23rd, 2013, 9:03 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335049#p335049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RiverBottomOutdoors » Yesterday, 09:40[/url]"]Open carry!!!! Don't make yourself look like a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> *********************************************************
> 
> You're right! Make yourself look like the first target.
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...


I'll be your first.....and your LAST target. Criminals and nutjobs take the path of least resistance.


----------



## SpecFisher

Hornady Critical Defense for the last 4 years


----------



## Cashew

Critical defense as well.


----------

